

Namshi(Dubai) Needs Lead AngularJS Dev to Innovate eCommerce [Remote OK] - BrianPetro
https://www.angularjobs.com/posts/658-senior-frontend-developer-team-lead-at-namshi-in-dubai-remote-or-on-site

======
cupofjoakim
Not interested in the position, but really interested in the outcome. A fun
challenge due to the fact that no major search engine supports running SPA's,
so there's need for middleware to handle prerendering of the pages.

~~~
BrianPetro
The job is building out the platform further. Maybe they have that figured
out?

